# silky



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

got a few snaps at cleaning out day, 
heres one of my does; silky, that i kept from a previous hairless litter allthough she has hair shes a satin silver(?) tan and such a lovely gal.










having a scritch :lol:


----------



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

Awww shes a cutie!  
Loving that pic of her having a tickle


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

aww yea what a cutie


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 3, 2008)

She's got a great smile, too!!!


----------

